# Breeding Your Shows



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

Hey all, how do you set up for your breeding season? Like, what do you do, is there any "hint or tips" out there?


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

What kinds of breeds do you raise?


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

I have a seraphim, one, but I am getting him his hen, shorty. They look mostl ylike Old German Owls, but all white.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*breeding*

They will need two nest bowls or boxes. And at least 4 foot by 4 foot cage to breed and fly. Put them thru worming and shots and antibotic first. Debugging too.


----------

